# Gourami won't eat Guppy fry?



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I had an explosion of Guppy Fry in my tank and in order to reduce the numbers, I was hoping that my Gourami would eat some of them, if not all but guess what??? NONE This is the friendliest Gourami from what I understand. From everything I have read, they would eat small fish/fry and they are also supposed to eat snails What is wrong with my Gourami? Why, why won't he eat some of these fry?


----------



## fish joey (Aug 27, 2010)

HAVENT CROSSED YOU PATH.... FOREVER....guppies are still going strong....I suggest getting female out, or males which ever ...any chance yet of unloading any fry with the perpatraitor ..the nephew? I guess its nice you have fish that dont eat each other :lol:


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

fish joey said:


> HAVENT CROSSED YOU PATH.... FOREVER....guppies are still going strong....I suggest getting female out, or males which ever ...any chance yet of unloading any fry with the perpatraitor ..the nephew? I guess its nice you have fish that dont eat each other :lol:


 
Oh yeah, The Guppies are going strong... wayyyyy too strong. I did put the adult males into the large tank. They are doing fine with the Barbs and Platies and Rainbow shark. I left the females in the tank with the Corie's. Unfortunately the girls were already in the family way. At first there was only one baby, which I was happy about and over fed for sometime in hopes of having Junior grow to adulthood. Now there are a few dozen babies so I dropped my girl (the opaline gourami) in the small tank in hopes she would downsize the problem a little. NOPE!!! I guess I just can't manage aggressive animals. I have Rottweiler's which are the sweetest most loving dogs in the world, a Gourami who loves babies of other species. lol Go figure! :roll:


----------



## fish joey (Aug 27, 2010)

They get their gentle nature from their mother...... You!!!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL I had a rottie that I dog sat for about 6 months and he was always a love bug as long as you did not try to break in. ; ) I always thought he would rather lick someone to death than try to hurt anyone until one night someone tried to break in the window while we were asleep then I saw his other side and let me say I am glad he had that side that night.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> LOL I had a rottie that I dog sat for about 6 months and he was always a love bug as long as you did not try to break in. ; ) I always thought he would rather lick someone to death than try to hurt anyone until one night someone tried to break in the window while we were asleep then I saw his other side and let me say I am glad he had that side that night.


Yeah, been there, done that. Now what I need is my Gourmi to step up for mama. ha ha


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL can you not give them to the LFS? Or maybe trade them for something you need like fish food?


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

If you stop feeding the gourami will it eat the fry when it's hungry enough? or maybe it thinks the fry need a little more garlic on them... sorry... i had to say it.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Mmmm...garlic fries.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL She could always send the frys my way I can find space for them somewhere if they will work with my water parimeters.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> LOL She could always send the frys my way I can find space for them somewhere if they will work with my water parimeters.


 
How many tanks do you have. Pretty much anyone would become over run in no time. I went out and bought a tank for the stupid Guppies to start with but there is no way in heck I am going to keep buying tanks for babies. I will be separating the males out as soon as I can tell they are males. I only have the adult females in the 25 gallon now and about 30 babies. Not to mention the Corie's on the bottom and the snails. Flippin snails are multiplying by the thousands too. I have been ending a few of their lives or I am afraid they would move on out of the tank and try to take over my whole stinking house. I know they come from over feeding, which is what I was doing when I only had the one fry... Now, no more of that. I should be looking for assassin snails in the fish store... maybe I can trade a few Guppies for some assassins.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon, a 44 gallon, a 20 gallon, 3 10 gallons, a 2.5 gallon, and I am trying to convince my husband I need another 55 gallon that is on craigslist that has everything except the stand and fish for $50. ; ) We moved into a place that has an extra bedroom and I am determined to fill it with tanks. And maybe a bed for quest. LOL
If you really want to get rid of some of the snails put a piece of zuccinie (dont think I spelled that right) in there and when its covered with snail take it out and dispose of them. ; )


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> I have a 55 gallon, a 44 gallon, a 20 gallon, 3 10 gallons, a 2.5 gallon, and I am trying to convince my husband I need another 55 gallon that is on craigslist that has everything except the stand and fish for $50. ; ) We moved into a place that has an extra bedroom and I am determined to fill it with tanks. And maybe a bed for quest. LOL
> If you really want to get rid of some of the snails put a piece of zuccinie (dont think I spelled that right) in there and when its covered with snail take it out and dispose of them. ; )


 
Yeah, I have been picking snails out regularlly. Now... Guppies. It would be alright if I could sex them and separate before any more breeding. I can drop a bunch more boys in the 60 gallon tank but I do not want any more oops's.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL Yes it is kind of hard to control the opps. Are they at least the really pretty colorful guppys?


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> LOL Yes it is kind of hard to control the opps. Are they at least the really pretty colorful guppys?


 
Definitely! I love the look of these fish. They are surely beautiful. I have some females that are amazing with their purple/blue color and yellow spots on their tails. Lovely. Most of the new batch of fry are dark colored blues/ purples and appear very very healthy. I don't see any Reds or Yellow ones in this batch. My first baby "junior" is a Yellow sunset color red tail. Also lovely but admittedly, I like the purples and blues. Less Goldfish looking.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL well when you run out of room just send them my way. I need some more color in my tanks. LOL


----------

